# Are rebound fork adjusters supposed to click when turning? (Suntour XCM PM HLO 26")



## adrianm1188 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Are rebound fork adjusters supposed to click when turning? (Suntour XCM PM HLO 26")*

I have a 2010 GT avalanche with suntour forks (see title) and i dont know whether the previous owner broke it or not but when turning it to (+ more rebound) it allows me to keep clicking it...I turned it fully about 3 times before I said to myself "okay, lets not break anything until we learn about it"...Well the Suntour Owners manual for forks doesn't say anything about this quick adjusting model, it only mentions the ones with adjusting bolts on the bottom.

So, Question...is this knob only supposed to be clicked into higher settings (clockwise), or do you just turn it about 180* and thats the max it will go? If its only 180*, im screwed because i've over turned it 3 times.

Also, on decreasing the rebound(- less rebound, counter clock-wise) it comes to a stop. I just haven't tried to reach a stop going higher rebound.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

If it's really slow to rebound at the dead stop and speeds up as you turn it the other, it's still working. If you keep turning and it keeps speeding up, it's still working. Many forks and shocks have 5-8 turns of rebound adjustment. Just pucker up and keep twisting...


----------



## adrianm1188 (Sep 11, 2008)

so its difficult to break it?

What about the speed-lock? Manual says to turn it 90* but mine turns 180*, for locked/unlocked


----------



## adrianm1188 (Sep 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

that fork doesnt have rebound adjustment its fixed, what you are adj is the preload and lock out.

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=2605&sid=1


----------



## adrianm1188 (Sep 11, 2008)

your right. Whats preload for? 
But the manual doesnt mention how to set it appropriately either...it goes around about 8 clicks before it stops. (finally turned it (+) all the way.

also, my shocks are the PM HLO *V2[/B. How much does each turn/click affect the spring? Like...what does each click change?*


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

adrianm1188 said:


> your right. Whats preload for?
> But the manual doesnt mention how to set it appropriately either...it goes around about 8 clicks before it stops. (finally turned it (+) all the way.
> 
> also, my shocks are the PM HLO *V2[/B. How much does each turn/click affect the spring? Like...what does each click change?*


*

Preloads sets up the sag should be set at 20-30% travel when sittin on the bike when in full ride weight*


----------



## adrianm1188 (Sep 11, 2008)

how much % does each full turn click give? starting from the lowest...


----------



## DonDany21 (Apr 27, 2010)

I had that fork on my bike when I got it, and there was no possibly way to have a 20-30% sag, not even 10%, even though the knob was at - (max).
The only thing that knob does is strengthen the coil inside, which doesn't change much.
I have upgraded as soon as I could to a Fox fork, and the whole biking experience changed (in a good way).


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

I think a lot of posters just haven't seen the SR Speedlock damper. Speedlock has like 8 or 9 settings between open and locked, each click progressively making the fork a little stiffer. It's completely separate from preload. Also shows up on their higher end lines like epicons, etc. 

Performance had a tent sale one day and had a bunch of bikes outside to ride. I rode a few, including one with a Speedlock. I came away begrudgingly impressed. It's been a while since I had a coil fork, but I might prefer speedlock to rebound damping (like a Dart/XC). If the coil is too squishy, rebound damping doesn't do much for you; Speedlock seems to give you some decent fine tuning to dial it in so it doesn't wallow as much. Seems to work sort of like a poor-man's MoCo. 

I actually looked into it after that ride, to see how the damper works, but didn't find much. IMO suntour could be marketing this more aggressively on entry bikes. 

OP, the one i rode had 90deg bt open and locked, and I do seem to recall a definite click/stop bt each setting. If you ever figure out how it actually works i'd love to know.


----------



## adrianm1188 (Sep 11, 2008)

the speed lock is supposed to click? mine just moves freely... 

my preload clicks, every 180* turn.


----------



## DonDany21 (Apr 27, 2010)

@adrianm1188: you mean the lockout? 
it doesn't click as the preload, but it snaps into place when you move it (locked/unlocked)


----------



## adrianm1188 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, lock out. Mine doesn't click/lock into place (the knob). I can freely turn the speed lock out from one end to the other. The shocks lock, but the there is not "place" in the knob.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the same fork on my devinci and i found the preload to be pretty useless. Also make a lot of noise if the preload is to high(clunks when it unloads). 

I may try a low end epicon as it is in my price range.


----------

